# Boredom Buster~ Show us ya desktop!



## instar (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## Bouncer (Mar 7, 2005)

This is my dearly departed first Vittie. I have more wallpapers on the link below.
www.fotogenetics.com.au


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is my work desktop. (as im at work most of the day...  )


----------



## dpeica (Mar 7, 2005)

Great avatar.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice one Sherms! :lol: I've got one here but I'm not game enough to use it :lol:........... I think it's toooo raunchy!  Hehehehe


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 7, 2005)

how do ya get a pic of it with all the icons on there


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 7, 2005)

Already_Gone said:


> how do ya get a pic of it with all the icons on there



Go to your desktop, find the key on your keyboard that says "print screen" and paste it to something! :wink:


----------



## jezza (Mar 7, 2005)

Sherm, you putting bry to sahme with that avatar! very cool! lmfao


----------



## beknluke (Mar 7, 2005)

My work one isn't very herpy - but at least I feel like I can escape when I am here 

I will post my home one later (again, not very herpy).

Bex 

PS - Don't know if this is gonna work??


----------



## westhamsc (Mar 7, 2005)

well this is what i've got on my laptop


----------



## Already_Gone (Mar 7, 2005)

Well the pic I have is my bredli, Charlotte

I tried the button but it didnt work


----------



## Gerry (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## OuZo (Mar 7, 2005)

how many windows ya got open gerry lol 

this is my work background...most peeps cant tell what it is...unless they know i like snakes :lol:


----------



## Gerry (Mar 7, 2005)

lots open, but look how clean the desktop is.. LOL

nah its my work machine. always have about 4 million apps running


----------



## Hayley (Mar 7, 2005)

i think hes sweet!


----------



## Gerry (Mar 7, 2005)

LOL he is by far the coolest wallpaper so far Hayley :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

Sweet?? i think he's stoned!!! LMAO what a cool pic!!!!


----------



## Greebo (Mar 7, 2005)

Nice avatar Sherm. You obviously had a good time at the Marti Gra. Did you wear your Joe Dirt wig again?


----------



## Retic (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't think I am silly but can someone tell me how to post a photo with a meessage on this forum. I don't seem to have trouble on other forums :?: 
Thanks


----------



## instar (Mar 7, 2005)

The photo must first be uploaded either in a gallery here or another host site, that done heres what ta do.
first, right click the pic, choose "properties"
you will see the code line beginning with "http:"
cut n paste that line to the forum between



. Thats all there is to it.


----------



## Retic (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Instar. This is a big male EWD at Mt Coo tha botanical gardens a week ago, it is my desktop at the moment.


----------



## instar (Mar 7, 2005)

Webshots pics are copy protected, you need to save your desktop to use those.
hit prt screen button next to "f12" at the top of your keybourd, then open ms paint
hold ctrl and hit "v" this paste it in. you can change size here by useing "image" at the top, then "stretch/skew" under its menu.
Then "save as". After that upload here or host site and follow directions i gave before.


----------



## Retic (Mar 7, 2005)

So you are saying I can't upload photo's from Webshots ? Bugger, how else do I get them up here ? :-(


----------



## playwell (Mar 7, 2005)

For the people who dont know it's hold >Ctrl & PrtScn
Thats Control & PrintScreen.

Oww, whats wrong?


OK I got it.


----------



## instar (Mar 7, 2005)

boa said:


> So you are saying I can't upload photo's from Webshots ? Bugger, how else do I get them up here ? :-(



Read above, use it as your wall paper then upload from that.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 7, 2005)

ok heres mine lol funny how most seem to be reptile related lol dosnt anyone have any other intrestes


----------



## instar (Mar 7, 2005)

just for you Jimmy


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 7, 2005)

thanx inny apperciated ha ha ha


----------



## Retic (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry but I am having a really thick moment, 'upload from that' from what ? I have no problem saving it but how the hell do I put it up here if Webshots wont let me ? 
While I am asking silly questions how do I put a photo up as an avatar ? It only seems to allow on of the gif's listed :? 



instar said:


> boa said:
> 
> 
> > So you are saying I can't upload photo's from Webshots ? Bugger, how else do I get them up here ? :-(
> ...


----------



## farmdog (Mar 7, 2005)

jimmy you got such a feminine appeal to you


----------



## thals (Mar 7, 2005)

lol, good one Jimmy...put up a pic of a person who just woke up outta bed trying to desperately hide from the camera behind lil Rasta lol my mum shows no mercy with her cam lol...cant wait til hes bigger, doesnt do much to keep me out of the cameras view atm :lol:


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 7, 2005)

lol thanx its not me in the pic tho lol thats jess


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 7, 2005)

pythonrockchik1 said:


> lol, good one Jimmy...put up a pic of a person who just woke up outta bed trying to desperately hide from the camera behind lil Rasta lol my mum shows no mercy with her cam lol...cant wait til hes bigger, doesnt do much to keep me out of the cameras view atm :lol:



well if thats what u look like at a bad moment im a truly lucky guy :wink:


----------



## ether (Mar 7, 2005)

here ye go


----------



## thals (Mar 7, 2005)

awww  ty hunny, despite my disagreeing with u :lol:


----------



## farmdog (Mar 7, 2005)

> well if thats what u look like at a bad moment im a truly lucky guy


some one has earned some browny points


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 7, 2005)

ha ha ha just stating the truth matey


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

*desktop pic*


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

*RE: desktop pic*

changes all the time though


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2005)

playwell i used to have that as my wall paper until a couple of days ago.lol


----------



## farmdog (Mar 7, 2005)

wait now I remember prc she was at.... when I .... during the storms and man that was some funky sh$%


----------



## Retic (Mar 7, 2005)

Big male EWD at Mt Coo tha a week ago.


----------



## pythonkisses (Mar 7, 2005)

This is mine but i change mine every day


----------



## pythonkisses (Mar 7, 2005)

Mine with out all the P o o hehehehehehe


PK


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, what else would I have?


----------



## hugsta (Mar 7, 2005)

Here is my screensaver.


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 7, 2005)

thought u would of had a picture with slatey and a big purple heart around it afro


----------



## angelrose (Mar 8, 2005)

Here's mine, i love this little guy.

Angel


----------



## Wrasse (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks a bit odd shape wise as I run two monitors.


----------



## playwell (Mar 8, 2005)

I need a new desk top pic. 

Anyone know of any cool websites to get pics from?


----------



## keelow (Mar 8, 2005)

just a reminder for me that someone could always be watching.


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 8, 2005)

Appears to me you suffer from a chronic bout of Paranoia Keelow :lol: :lol:


----------



## playwell (Mar 8, 2005)

I got a new one!!!! 

Does anyone know what snake it is???


----------



## jimmy_the_kid (Mar 8, 2005)

keelow what operating system are u using dont look like windows


----------



## lutzd (Mar 8, 2005)

*Pick it*

Ok - here's mine (across 2 desktops, with different resolutions), Mine changes regularly as well...

Guess the species! ;-)


----------



## instar (Mar 8, 2005)

*RE: Pick it*

Olive? or water? :?


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 8, 2005)

*RE: Pick it*

Olive


----------



## hugsta (Mar 8, 2005)

*RE: Pick it*

Both playwells and lutz's are snakes guys....c'mon, get with the programme... :roll: :wink:


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 8, 2005)

*RE: Pick it*

We just have a black desktop. No pics anymore. Just takes up too much room.


----------



## jezza (Mar 8, 2005)

Help I cant do it. Tried about 15 time's, no I'm not joking and stop laughin. Have no hair left, I pulled it all out, It tells me "bmp not allowed" What am I doing wrong.


----------



## hugsta (Mar 8, 2005)

> Help I cant do it. Tried about 15 time's, no I'm not joking and stop laughin. Have no hair left, I pulled it all out, It tells me "bmp not allowed" What am I doing wrong.




LOL, me too jezza, your not alone. I ended up just posting a pic of what my screensaver has on it.


----------



## jezza (Mar 8, 2005)

Thinkin may have to do the same damn damn damn damn damn damn damn


----------



## rodentrancher (Mar 8, 2005)

FIIK! LOL!


----------



## jezza (Mar 8, 2005)

Ok here we go inny if it dont work its your fault
Whoo thank for that, I wasn't changing it to jpeg d'oh d'oh lmoa


----------



## instar (Mar 8, 2005)

Very nice Jezza, looks to be enjoying the sun !


----------



## jezza (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Inny, Yep she loves it, however not real keen on goin back in lol


----------



## keelow (Mar 9, 2005)

hit print screen and paste in into photoshop or paintshop pro. windows paint only does .bmp i think.

Jimmy XP home mate i have just customised everything from my windows loading screen, login screen, desktop and cursors/folder icons.


helps my pretend i'm not using windows, and i hate macs.


----------



## Greebo (Mar 9, 2005)

> Guess the species


 Inland taipans? (not that I have seen many close up)


----------



## Greebo (Mar 9, 2005)

Oh yeah, this is my current desktop.


----------



## pythonkisses (Mar 12, 2005)

This was taken last night at the Shave for a cure we got just over $300 rasied for them who else has got there head shaved or coloured hubby got shaved basil who lives next door got pink lol


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 12, 2005)

*desktop*

tiger australia


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 12, 2005)

*RE: desktop*

whoops


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 12, 2005)

*tiger*

the tiger


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 12, 2005)

*RE: tiger*

you have to make it smaller mate


----------



## Rusty99 (Mar 13, 2005)

yeh


----------



## Retic (Mar 13, 2005)

Playwell, that snake looks to me like an Asian Ratsnake, not unlike a Taiwan Beauty Snake, I would like to know the exact species though.


----------



## snakes_alive (Mar 13, 2005)

olive


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 13, 2005)

Just got my new background today so here it is


----------



## Dicco (Mar 13, 2005)

Nice pic Mick, where's that?


----------



## jimbo (Mar 13, 2005)

it looks like the glasshouse mountains?


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 13, 2005)

Yeah glasshouse mountains .
I took the photo across the road from mary cairncross park up near maleny just went for a ride up there today i needed another pic for my background.


----------



## deano351 (Mar 13, 2005)

Awesome Mick
Makes you want to go for a ride


----------



## dobermanmick (Mar 13, 2005)

Thats why i have it on my desktop ......daydreams .....


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

*my desktop*







just changed my desktop to this.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

*RE: my desktop*

Also what sort of snake would this be?


----------



## Dicco (Mar 13, 2005)

*RE: my desktop*



> Also what sort of snake would this be?




Tiger Snake, probably from Tas or one of the southern islands.


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2005)

*RE: my desktop*

thats what i thought thanks dicco


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2005)

*RE: my desktop*

i love that pic...use it myself for a background....its a beautiful tiger


----------



## africancichlidau (Mar 14, 2005)

*RE: my desktop*

Childreni Hatchling.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2005)

*tiger*

tiger from mornington area


----------



## venom8 (Mar 14, 2005)

Here's mine desktop pic, one of my babies


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Mar 14, 2005)

u must be proud venom8...i spose thats a number plate by now.ur nic, not the adder


----------



## venom8 (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeh, that's the no.plate on my ute, and the pic's of my female barklys


----------

